# Aortogram & left subclavian stent



## suela923@aol.com (Mar 27, 2013)

ARCH AORTOGRAM, LEFT SUBCLAVIAN ARTERY ARTERIOGRAM, LEFT SUBCLAVIAN ARTERY ANGIOPLASTY AND STENT PLACEMENT

Timeout was performed.  Skin over the right and left groins were prepped and drapped sterilely; 2% lidocaine was used as a local anesthetic.  Moderate sedation was also administered.  An 18-gauge single wall needle was advanced int the right common femoral artery and a wire could not be advanced centrally.  Needle was removed and hemostasis was achieved. An 18-gauge single wall needle was advanced into the left common femoral artery and the wire was readily advanced into the iliac arteries. A 6-French sheath was placed pigtail catheter was advanced into the ascending aorta and LAO aortography was performed.  Berenstein catheter was used to select the left subclavian artery and a diagnostic left subclavian artery arteriogram was performed.  A 70 cm 8-French sheat was advanced to the left subclavian artery origin and wire was advanced into the distal left subclavian artery.  The patient is anticoagulated.  A 7 mm x 4 mm angioplasty balloon was inflated across the left subclavian artery stenosis and a 10 mm x 29 mm Genesis stent was deployed across the left subclavian artery stenosis.  Completeion arteriogram was performed. 
Doctor dicated findings for arch aortogram, left subclavian arteriogram and angioplasty with stent.

Looking to bill:
36221 
36215, 75710 
37205, 75960

Any feedback is welcome!
Thank you.
Sue


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 28, 2013)

suela923@aol.com said:


> ARCH AORTOGRAM, LEFT SUBCLAVIAN ARTERY ARTERIOGRAM, LEFT SUBCLAVIAN ARTERY ANGIOPLASTY AND STENT PLACEMENT
> 
> Timeout was performed.  Skin over the right and left groins were prepped and drapped sterilely; 2% lidocaine was used as a local anesthetic.  Moderate sedation was also administered.  An 18-gauge single wall needle was advanced int the right common femoral artery and a wire could not be advanced centrally.  Needle was removed and hemostasis was achieved. An 18-gauge single wall needle was advanced into the left common femoral artery and the wire was readily advanced into the iliac arteries. A 6-French sheath was placed pigtail catheter was advanced into the ascending aorta and LAO aortography was performed.  Berenstein catheter was used to select the left subclavian artery and a diagnostic left subclavian artery arteriogram was performed.  A 70 cm 8-French sheat was advanced to the left subclavian artery origin and wire was advanced into the distal left subclavian artery.  The patient is anticoagulated.  A 7 mm x 4 mm angioplasty balloon was inflated across the left subclavian artery stenosis and a 10 mm x 29 mm Genesis stent was deployed across the left subclavian artery stenosis.  Completeion arteriogram was performed.
> Doctor dicated findings for arch aortogram, left subclavian arteriogram and angioplasty with stent.
> ...



Looks correct to me.

HTH


----------



## suela923@aol.com (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks, Danny!


----------

